
TC Disrupt: Wificoin lets you buy hotspot access with cryptocurrency [video] - brad0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5UZUea8iy4
======
sharemywin
wonder if the coin is decentralized? also, what stops me from uninstalling and
reinstalling?

